# Is Liquiclen legit?



## Crazy Albertan (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I ordered some Liquiclen from AG-Guys.  I messed up when I was researching it and realized the chemical formula for the stuff that AG Guys is sending me is C12H19OC13.  Real Clenbuterol is supposed to be C12H18Cl2N2O .  These are obviuosly two different kinds of molecules.  This is the site that says what real clean is supposed to be 

CID 2783 -- PubChem Compound Summary 

I'm wondering if the AG stuff acts like real clen or if I wasted my money and shouldnt even bother with it.  Thanks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't help you with the chemical stuff but from all i have read and i know someone who tried the exact same thing your getting and he loved it and all the feedback i see on it has been positive good luck


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2007)

It's real, although I have no idea on the chemical structure.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 11, 2007)

ag-guys are real. If it really concerns you, shoot them an email.


----------



## Biggriss (Dec 11, 2007)

I have bought many products from AG-Guys and EVERYTHING has been GREAT. How trouble getting a product once but they rectified that quickly. I wish the sold a greater selection of products. Anyone tried their IGF-1?


----------



## theredterror076 (Dec 23, 2007)

are you stacking this with anything, what is ur cycle and why liquid  just a couple questions


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2007)

Crazy Albertan said:


> Hey guys, I ordered some Liquiclen from AG-Guys.  I messed up when I was researching it and realized the chemical formula for the stuff that AG Guys is sending me is C12H19OC13.  Real Clenbuterol is supposed to be C12H18Cl2N2O .  These are obviuosly two different kinds of molecules.  This is the site that says what real clean is supposed to be
> 
> CID 2783 -- PubChem Compound Summary
> 
> I'm wondering if the AG stuff acts like real clen or if I wasted my money and shouldnt even bother with it.  Thanks.



I am no chemist, but I can tell you their Clen works great.


----------



## Getbig82 (Dec 24, 2007)

ive used thier nolva and it worked fine


----------

